# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السّلام؟

## M_D

سلام خدمت همه دوستان. 
صدای پای «انتخاب دانشگاه آینده» بیش تر و بیش تر به گوش می رسد؛ امّا ... یک دو راهی ... لطفاً نظرتون رو بفرمائید ... 
دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السّلام.
لطفاً خودتون رو جای بنده فرض کنید.

----------


## reza16

از خودتون بگین از اهدافتون از اینده ای که میخای داشته باشی از رتبه ای که تو کنکور اوردی ........بعد کمک میکنیم در حد توان  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M_D

> از خودتون بگین از اهدافتون از اینده ای که میخای داشته باشی از رتبه ای که تو کنکور اوردی ........بعد کمک میکنیم در حد توان


5000 منطقه دو امسال کنکور ریاضی، هدف هم پژوهشگری در علوم اسلامی ان شاء الله، شغل هم هرچه باشد

----------


## reza16

> 5000 منطقه دو امسال کنکور ریاضی، هدف هم پژوهشگری در علوم اسلامی ان شاء الله، شغل هم هرچه باشد


به نظر من همون فرهنگیان بهتره و شغل تصمینی داری , بورسیه هستی بعد خوابگاه رایگان همه ی این اپشن ها رو ول کنی بری علوم اسلامی واقعا یکم غیر منطقیه.....ولی خودت باید تصمیم بگیری

----------


## susba

از نظر سطح علمی امام صادق این سالها ترکونده.فرهنگیان هم بین دانشجوهای خودش سطح علمی خوبی داره ولی چون هدف مشخصه و معلم شدنه فعالیتایی مثل پژوهش یا المپیادهای دانشجویی توش کمتر دیده می شه.
اگه هدفت پژوهشگری اسلامه صددرصد امام صادق گزینه بهتریه واست!ولی دانشگاه به شدت سختگیریه از نظر علمی.اصلا شوخی بردار نیست.تو لیسانس نزدیک چهل واحد بیشتر از هم رشته هاشون تو دانشگاههای دیگه پاس می کنن!یعنی باید هم جو دانشگاه رو دوست داشته باشی و هم حوصله خوندن اون همه درس سنگین وفعالیتای جانبی رو داشته باشی.
من خودم رشته م علوم انسانیه و می گم هیچ دانشگاهی به اندازه امام صادق سختگیر نیست و از اون طرفم فارغ التحصیلای فوق العاده باسوادی داره.
ولی درغیر این صورت فرهنگیان بهتره.سطح علمیش خوبه امکاناتی هم که به دانشجوها می ده که فوق العاده س.
اما به زعم من فرهنگیان و رجایی برای آدمای بلندپرواز جاهای جذابی نیستن.برای کسانی خوبن که عاشق معلمی باشن.

----------


## M_D

اگر دوستان نظر دیگری دارند، لطفاً بفرمائید.

----------

